# where to buy 12mm OD acrylic tube



## gouedi (Apr 25, 2010)

need to make hose for a diy filter for nano tank.

have try Associated Plastics & Supply. no luck. dont have that small size of tube..

anyone know where to buy it. 
many thanks

or does anyone know where to buy the mini lily pipe


----------



## Gorillaarms (Feb 17, 2011)

gouedi said:


> need to make hose for a diy filter for nano tank.
> 
> have try Associated Plastics & Supply. no luck. dont have that small size of tube..
> 
> ...


maybe Plasticworks in Abbotsford?


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Check Lordco, CanTire, Rona and Home Depot . I saw some in Lordco, Mission the other day .


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Gorillaarms said:


> maybe Plasticworks in Abbotsford?


i thought they shut down, could be wrong tho


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Industrial Platic in Richmond. Last time I was there, I believe I saw some.

Try Pet Habitat / Mr. Pet / Pets Mart if you only want the thin wall stuff. Depend exactly what size and how long, I may have some in my stash.


----------

